# What ever happened to Congo



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was just thinking about him. I wonder what came of the case against Congo the NJ GSD that bit the gardner?

Anybody from out that way know anything?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. I haven't been able to find anything. I searched some of the forums associated with the local paper but no new info.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Good question. I was thinking about him a few days ago myself... I am working on saving a dog with a bite record and was thinking of how Congo's owners must of felt.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a blog that posts updates on Congo's Situation, here - http://savecongo.blogspot.com/ - but their most recent post is from January.

The latest news mentions I found were from the Daily Record on February 7th, here but really has no update on his story.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

This is the latest I could find (posted Jan 12 2008):

Awaiting appeal

The Bill was carried by a vote of 5 to 0. It now heads to the Assembly Speaker who may or may not decide to post it for a vote by the full Assembly.

Elizabeth James on Warren’s website wrote, “I think the appeal could take months but we are optimistic. God willing, New Jersey Assemblyman Neil Cohen’s proposal of Congo’s Law will go through and that will be the first line of defense( in amending what constitues a "vicious dog" and differentiates between provoked and unprovoked.)

Congo was ruled vicious by Princeton Township Municipal Judge Russell Annich, Jr., who also ordered that the dog be put down. The judge’s decision has since been stayed and a state Superior Court Judge has allowed the dog to return to his home, pending appeal, with numerous restrictions, including that he is muzzled and kept in a fenced area.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks folks! I gues Rolo's story got me thinking of Congo again.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I know what you mean. I can't imagine myself or my dog living in that kind of limbo.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Odd you should bring this up, I was thinking about Congo a few days ago.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Just got an email that "Congo and the pups were set free today. No labels have been imposed." Looks like they'll be updating the website soon so for now it's just a forwarded email that I got... 

I'll try to post a link as soon as the website is updated.

Hope it's true...


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's the link:

Congo's Owners Settle Suit


----------

